# Ice Fishing - Grand Lake, MI



## PerchPatrol (Mar 31, 2006)

Not much happens with weather like this.


----------



## EarlSquirrel (Feb 15, 2019)

Stoboy10 said:


> Hi all, my brothers/cousins just started a yearly tradition of a weekend ice fishing trip at Grand Lake in Presque Isle, MI. Our inaugural trip last year was not the feast we were hoping for but we did manage to catch walleye and a handful of perch. We are all rather novices with the most experienced being about 1-2 years of ice fishing. My cousin’s cabin access is on the north east side of Grand Island so we are limited to foot.
> 
> Hoping to jar up conversation on lures, colors, strategies, locations, etc. to have a successful trip this year. Like many - targeting both perch and walleye. Any suggestions help!
> 
> ...


Been out here since Friday north end doing ok on perch do u have a recommendation for depth ive been in 12 feet. Thanks


----------



## Stoboy10 (Jan 3, 2022)

EarlSquirrel said:


> Been out here since Friday north end doing ok on perch do u have a recommendation for depth ive been in 12 feet. Thanks


That’s where we were fishing - about 10-12 feet


----------

